# Physiognomy



## zouzoum (May 31, 2014)

What do u think about it ? Does it really work to identify people ?

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## BryanMaloney (May 31, 2014)

The only function it has is individual identification. However, the idea that physiognomy has any relationship to behavior, mental function, moral capacity, etc., is utter quackery (except in those uncommon and extreme cases of specific genetic disorders that have both external and neurological signs and symptoms).


----------



## zouzoum (May 31, 2014)

What do u mean by individual identification ?

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## BryanMaloney (May 31, 2014)

I mean that you can look at someone's face and recognize that person.


----------



## zouzoum (May 31, 2014)

Some masons do study it ... and it has also modern usage 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## dfreybur (May 31, 2014)

As a short guy I was hoping the sing that song "Short people ..." but then I looked up the word and it's only the face.

One problem with the concept is someone with light sensitive eyes will squint a lot and that involves the same facial muscles as a person who habitually scowls.


----------



## Tony Uzzell (May 31, 2014)

I had to look up physiognomy to know what it was.

After doing that, I thought about that you do come across people who can "read" people at a glance. Although, rarely is that simply looking at their faces; it's looking at their entire physical appearance, something that's been called a "Sherlock Scan", after Sherlock Holmes, who was created by Brother Arthur Conan Doyle.

Which begs the question, did Doyle believe in physiognomy?

This is the way my brain works most of the time. I suffer from Attention Defic- Oh, look! Shiny!

TU


----------



## Brother JC (Jun 1, 2014)

Squirrel!


----------



## dfreybur (Jun 1, 2014)

trysquare said:


> Squirrel!



The movie Up the dog is named Doug.  They got my character just right except for the tail and number of legs.


----------

